# Diesel created by combining hydrogen from water, and carbon from the air!



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Audi just created diesel fuel from air and water

This is a potentially game changing development. During my second semester of inorganic chemistry, I asked my professor why we couldn't just pull atmospheric C02 out of the air, separate the carbon and the oxygen using energy derived from a green energy source, and combine it with hydrogen derived from water to form long-chain hydrocarbons. He assured me it couldn't be done.

Apparently the Germans disagree.

In many ways, this fuel is the best of both worlds. It possesses the energy density of a "non-renewable" fossil fuel with very few of the potential drawbacks. You capture carbon from the atmosphere and return it to the atmosphere when you burn it (there will be no net increase in atmospheric C02 levels with this fuel). Moreover, it's totally renewable, and due to its purity, there will be no generation of Sulphur dioxide, and far fewer particulate emissions.

Obviously the process is currently far more expensive than simply pulling crude oil out of the ground and refining it into diesel, but, this is exciting stuff.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

How do you add the lubricants to the fuel to protect the pump and injectors? They add paraffin to refined diesel oil for that commercially.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

PaulS said:


> How do you add the lubricants to the fuel to protect the pump and injectors? They add paraffin to refined diesel oil for that commercially.


I'm sure they'll do the same thing with this fuel.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very interesting, Charlie. I don't know why your professor told you that. Given enough energy and the proper catalysts, carbon and hydrogen can be combined in any way we desire. Remember, you heard it here first, folks: Blue Crude.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Very interesting, Charlie. I don't know why your professor told you that. Given enough energy and the proper catalysts, carbon and hydrogen can be combined in any way we desire. Remember, you heard it here first, folks: Blue Crude.


I assume he meant that it couldn't be done economically. Or, perhaps he just wanted to shut me up...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is pretty cool!
I dabbled in the electrolysis portion of this process, to add hydrogen to my intake manifold, but couldn't figure a good way to separate out the oxygen that came along with it. The result was excess O2 at the sensors and the on-board computer compensating for this by burning more gas. Stupid computers.

I like anything that gives more options for energy!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This is pretty cool!
> I dabbled in the electrolysis portion of this process, to add hydrogen to my intake manifold, but couldn't figure a good way to separate out the oxygen that came along with it. The result was excess O2 at the sensors and the on-board computer compensating for this by burning more gas. Stupid computers!


Pipe the gas mixture in behind the sensor? You probably already thought of this.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Pipe the gas mixture in behind the sensor? You probably already thought of this.


The sensor that picked up the excess 02 is on the exhaust system. Excess 02 that didn't bind to something else during combustion triggers the computer to recalibrate the mix and burn more gas to compensate.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When using electrolysis to make hydrogen and oxygen it makes it in a perfect balance for total combustion. There shouldn't be anything but water vapor after the combustion takes place. 
BTW; brown gas (the results of combined electrolysis) costs more energy from your car to make than it produces as a fuel. The whole industry around this process in cars is a major hoax.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

PaulS said:


> ...BTW; brown gas (the results of combined electrolysis) costs more energy from your car to make than it produces as a fuel. The whole industry around this process in cars is a major hoax.


I always suspected this as well. The laws of Thermodynamics require it. But the people that seriously attempt it are so sure it works, and their videos are pretty convincing.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> When using electrolysis to make hydrogen and oxygen it makes it in a perfect balance for total combustion. There shouldn't be anything but water vapor after the combustion takes place.
> BTW; brown gas (the results of combined electrolysis) costs more energy from your car to make than it produces as a fuel. The whole industry around this process in cars is a major hoax.


The hoax is only if you believe in creating a car that runs on water.
However, supplementing gasoline with a little extra fuel(hydrogen) isn't a hoax at all. Many folks have seen mileage increases with this. Not phenomenal by any means, but measurable.
I can tell you for sure that the combustion of hydrogen and oxygen produced from electrolysis might be perfect, but only in a controlled environment. When directly injected into the intake manifold of an F150 pickup, it triggers O2 sensors to report excess 02. Just speaking from personal experience here.


----------

